# beer cake



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Beer Cake I 
Submitted by: Stephen Shirley
Yields: 12 servings 

"Excellent and extremely moist."
INGREDIENTS:
1 (18.25 ounce) package 
yellow cake mix
1 (3.5 ounce) package instant 
vanilla pudding mix 1 cup beer
1/4 cup vegetable oil
4 eggs 

DIRECTIONS:
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C), grease and flour a 10 inch Bundt pan. 
2. Combine cake mix and pudding mix in a large bowl. Add beer and vegetable oil and mix lightly. Add 4 eggs. Beat at high speed until mixture is thick, creamy and smooth. Pour into greased and floured Bundt pan. 
3. Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 55 minutes. Cool in pan for 10 minutes, then turn out onto a wire rack and cool completely. Frost as desired. 

here is final product.....and if youd like you can glaze with your favorite topping..icing or strawberries,blueberries or pineapple!!!! yummy!!beerchug


----------

